# كم يوم في الاسبوع؟



## عدنان المالح (27 مايو 2006)

الاسبوع سبع صور









انا عايز رأيكم في الصورة دي ... 
وكل يوم هزود صورة لمدة اسبوع يعني لحد مايوصلوا سبع صور ... 
وفي اليوم السابع هقولكوا علي مفاجأة ..
بس لازم تصوت في الاستفتاء بصراحة ...
وانتظر التعليقات خلال الاسبوع ....


----------



## eng_ashmawy (27 مايو 2006)

حلوة بس مش اوى يعنى
عموما مستنيين الباقى يا عدنان


----------



## nebboo (27 مايو 2006)

الرأي بعد المفاجأه.


----------



## monaliza (27 مايو 2006)

صورة جيدة ..


----------



## عدنان المالح (28 مايو 2006)

*اليوم الثاني*

الصورة رقم 2


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (28 مايو 2006)

*[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"]

صور حلوة بس يا تري ايه المفأجة 

فلكي يكون الرأي صادق لابد من معرفة سبب الصور ومعناها

[/grade]*


----------



## مهاجر (28 مايو 2006)

*شكراً لك*

طريقة مبتكرة لجذب الأعضاء لمتابعة الموضوع يومياً 
بس صور حلوة فين هذه الإستراحة....:81: 

شكراً لك وننتظر باقي الأيام وأيام الأسبوع سبعة باقي خمسة....


----------



## hozza (28 مايو 2006)

*نفسى فى مخدة*

احلى ما فى الموضوع تعرف اية ؟.............................

انه لو فى مخدة الواحد ممكن ينام فيه ................... تصدق فكرة :81: 


فاكر المخدة ؟!!!


----------



## soso2006 (28 مايو 2006)

فكرة رائعة ان تجذب الجميع لمتابعة الموضوع كل يوم وانا شخصيا منهم لكن ما بدأت اشعر بيه مع صورة تلو الاخرى انه كل يوم من ايام الاسبوع صورته هتعبر عن حياتنا بشكل تجريدى 
صورة يوم السبت : ورقة فاضية يعنى لسة بنقول بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم فى الايام
صورة يوم الاحد : صورة بدأت انفعل معها تقسيمات الجبل هوة الشغل والعمل اللى بدأ يأخذ الواحد ويرهقه مع وجود بعض الراحة التى يقترفها نوعا ما والممثلة فى المخدات الموضوعة بين ثنايا الجبل

انا متشوقة فعلا لمتابعة باقى ايام الاسبوع والانفعال بصوره وتأثيراته ، مع ان هذا رأيي ولا يعبر عن قصدك او لا فممكن ان اكون خيالية نوعا ما ، وياريت المفاجأة تكون على نفس حجم واهمية الموضوع


----------



## sara zorzor (28 مايو 2006)

رغم اني مش بحب يوم الحد لانه لازم ننزل فيه الكليه علشان مشروع التخرج لكن مع اللي شفته اكيد هيبقي يوم حلو ومستنيه باقي الاسبوع :20:


----------



## عدنان المالح (28 مايو 2006)

---أول صورتين في الغردقة بمصر قرية اللاجونا والقاعدة دي علي البسين ..


----------



## eng.fadia (28 مايو 2006)

جميل الموضوع بس اكيد هيبقا اجمل لو كمل
هو مكان وانت بدخلنا فيه كل يوم مرحلة ولا ايه مش عارفة
اليوم الاول : كان استقبال للممكان يمكن
اليوم الثاني : دخلنا بقا شوية جوة لانه نفس روح المكان وقعدات بقا وكده 
اليوم الثالث : ابقا بين البسين و الناس بقا وهي قعدا 
وبعد كده دخلنا اكتر في المكان يمكن يكون في اكتر


----------



## hozza (28 مايو 2006)

تعرف انا فعلا معجب بالوصف اللى بدأت بيه .......... لسبب فى دماغى انا بس مش عارف هوة بردو فى دماغك ؟ ع العموم ......
بعدين اظهرالسبب دة .مش دلوقتى فى اخر الحلقات او فى اخر صورة او فى اخر يوم اعتبره اللى انت عايزه
وشكرا ع التعليق دة


----------



## عدنان المالح (29 مايو 2006)

*اليوم الثالث*

:80: 
الصورة الثالثة


----------



## soso2006 (29 مايو 2006)

*رائع جدا عدنان ... استمر*

الصور حقيقى رائعة وان كان هذا فعلا مكان فى مصر ف أنا ان شاء الله هحاول اروح بجد الصيف دة للمكان بأى طريقة ...
فى رأيي فعلا الصور بدأت تكتمل كما تخيلتها فهذا يوم الاثنين : نفس طبيعة العمل والمتاعب المعبرة عنها ثنيات الجبل وظهور جزء من الاستراحات لان الراحة تبدأ فى الاختفاء مع تقدم ايام الاسبوع وانشغالنا واللى يأكد كلامى فعلا السلم وهوة الاحساس بأنك اندمجت فى الحياة وبتحاول تصعد وتعلا ...
انا فى انتظار الباقى


----------



## Arch_M (29 مايو 2006)

صور اكثر من رائعة يعطيك العافية ممكن ترسل الباقي 

شوقتنااااااااااااااا


----------



## New horizon (29 مايو 2006)

*cOoOoOl*

Wow… nice pictures 
Ok Adnan now we are getting very excited and we can hardly wait for the other pictures
keep sending 
^_^​


----------



## hozza (29 مايو 2006)

انا معجب جدا يا عدنان بالخيال اللى عايش بيه سوسو 2006 .......... ودة جميل جدا يا عدنان ان الناس اللى بتتفرج يعيشوا فى تاليف قصص من خيالهم ماشى مع الموضوع دة....... انا فعلا متفق جدا مع سوسو وانا بردو مستنى مفجأتك اللى بتفجأنا بيها كل يوم ... وطبعا احنا فى انتظار المفجأة الاخيرة منك......


----------



## عدنان المالح (29 مايو 2006)

*اليوم الرابع*

الصور كدة احسن
حدث خطأ الصور دي في لاجونا شرم​الصورة الاولي




الصورة الثانية




الصورة الثالثة




الصورة الرابعة


----------



## soso2006 (29 مايو 2006)

والله والله انا واثقة مما اقوله وليس خيالا كل يوم صورته تحسسنى بيه فعلا ... ياريت المفاجاة تكون على حجم الموضوع


----------



## عدنان المالح (30 مايو 2006)

Soso2006
انا معجب بتفكيرك .. خليكى معانا للاخر


----------



## eng.fadia (30 مايو 2006)

رائع جدا بجد مكان جميل اوي 
في انتظار باقي الصور والمفاجاة


----------



## eng.fadia (30 مايو 2006)

انا برده مع soso 2006
في الي بتقوله فعلا الصور تدل علي ذلك 
بجد ياريت المفاجاة تبقي بحجم الموضوع علشان احنا اتشوقنااااااااا للمفاجاة


----------



## hozza (31 مايو 2006)

انا مش عارف اية اخرة المفجأت اليومية دى .... كل يوم بيعبر عن اللى قبله ..... انا هاحتفظ بالملف دة عندى بجد يا عدنان


----------



## عدنان المالح (31 مايو 2006)

*اليوم الخامس*


نظراً لاهتمامكم
النهاردة انا هزود ليكم صورة 
وهيبقى الاسبوع 8 صور

الصورة الخامسة


----------



## hozza (31 مايو 2006)

اية دة بقى ... اوعى تقولى انه دة ساند بيتش اللى فى الصورة الاولى ..... واللى فى الصورة التانية دة صخور طبيعية ولا صناعية ؟ انت وصلتنى لدرجة انى محتار فى موضوعك دة ..انت عايز توصل لاية معنا فى الملتقى دة ...؟


----------



## RBF (31 مايو 2006)

ماشي ياعم، و لو ان الموضوع طول و أنا بطبعي بحب النظرة الشمولية، نظرة عين الطائر، النتائج
ياريت تحاول تنجز شوية.....
غريبة قوي احساساتك يا Soso ، يمكن عشان أنا مش صبور أو ماتابعتش الموضوع من الأول
عموماً هنشوف إيه الكلام في الآخر.......


----------



## عدنان المالح (31 مايو 2006)

الاخ rbf
لو سيادتك متضايق ممكن بسهولة تلغي اشتراكك ...
الموضوع دة مش لك وحدك ومش لازم ادور علي طباعك واعمل عليها موضوعي .. ولازم تحترم صاحب الموضوع و تفيدنا بكلمة احسن من كدة ؟؟ 
وانا مش عامل الموضوع علشان حد يقولي ماشي ياعم ؟؟
---- لو كنت بتدور علي الطيور ادخل موضوع ( عصفور الشعوب).. انا شخصياً عاجبني يمكن يعجبك !
وشكراً


----------



## RBF (31 مايو 2006)

*عدنان المالح*

يا قلبي ، يا حبيبي، ياللي مش " ماشي يا عم" :5: 
أنا لم أقصد إطلاقاً مضايقتك، بل إني مؤمن تماماً ان كل شيء يكون أحلى إذا جاء في ميعاده  
و بعدين ملهاش لازمة حكاية الكلام عن الاشتراكات دي :4: ، و لا طباعي  ، انت فهمتني غلط جداً إذا صح التعبير،
على فكره، موضوع "عصفور الشعوب " رديت عليه قبل كده و الصراحة ، موتني من الضحك:68: :68: 
يا عم "آسف قولتها تاني" ماتجعلصهاش قوي كده، الموضوع بتاعك خفيف و ظريف و واخد حقه، خليك كده حلو زيه.....
ولا إيه 


" حلوه الكلمة دي، لو عايز أحسن قول ، ماتتكسفش مني، احنا إخوات يا راجل"


----------



## hozza (31 مايو 2006)

الى المدعو Rfb
انت كشيت لية من رسالة عدنان ؟ هوة بصراحة عنده حق فى رد فعله ليك لان فعلك كان عبارة عن تعبير عن الملل اللى انت عيشته مع الموضوع والتعليقات عن الموضوع الجميل دة ..... كشيت لما قولت ان الموضوع ظريف وخفيف وواخد حقه .. هنا انت غيرت احساسك عن الرد الاول اللى انت كنت معبر فيه عن صورة الملل ..... ولو انت ما كشيتش يبقى انت عايش ازدواجية فى وجهات نظرك .... مرة تقول يا ريت تنجز شوية ... وبعد كدة تقول الموضوع جميل وخفيف وواخد حقه ... ممكن اسالك سؤال ؟ 
انت اية بالظبط؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!( معجب ولا مليت ) اختر الاجابة الصحيحة من بين الاقواس؟ وما تخافش هنحترم رأيك بس مع مبرر مقنع .....


----------



## Graphicanoo (31 مايو 2006)

شكراً hozza
شكرا ًrbf
ممكن ننسي و نرجع لموضوعنا؟


----------



## عدنان المالح (31 مايو 2006)

شكراً hozza
شكرا ًrbf
ممكن ننسي و نرجع لموضوعنا؟
دة ردي بس انا كاتبة من user تاني بتاع صديقي ..
شكراً مرة اخري للجميع ..


----------



## soso2006 (31 مايو 2006)

عدنان بجد لو ما طلع احساسى فى محله انا هكتئب لان بجد كل صورة بتعيشنى فى احساسى بالايام وفعلا اخر صورة ليوم الاربعاء بدات تظهر الشجرة باوراقها البسيطة القليلة ودة فعلا يؤكد صحة اتجاهى وتفكيرى لان لازم بعد تعب وشغل طول الاسبوع تبدا تظهر النتائج والثمار .... مازلت منتظرة الباقى ....


----------



## hozza (31 مايو 2006)

العفو يا عدنان ..... انا ما قفشتش بس حبيت ارد باللى حاسه فعلا تجاه الموضوع بس مش اكتر ..... ع العموم المفروض كل واحد فينا يحترم رأى الاخرين فى حقه فى التعبير .. المهم بيتهىء لى النهاردة صابح الخميس اية يا ترى الصورة اللى هتكون قبل الاخيرة دى ؟..... انا مشتاق للصورتين اللى فاضلين اللى هما دول اللى هيكونوا الخلاصة اللى فى الاسبوع كله


----------



## eng.fadia (1 يونيو 2006)

رائع يا عدنان موضوع جميل وانا عن نفسي اول موضوع بدخل اتابعه


----------



## عدنان المالح (1 يونيو 2006)

*اليوم قبل الاخير*

الصورة السادسة


----------



## soso2006 (1 يونيو 2006)

بصوا يا شباب اهى الصورة القبل الاخيرة توضح كلامى وكل يوم بيثبت اكتر من اليوم اللى قبله ما تلاحظوا روعة هذه الصورة المليئة بالاشجار والورود البيضاء والبسين والاستراحات وكل ما لم نجد منه فى رحلتنا الا القليل وبشكل فردى ها هو الان لاول مرة يجتمع كل شئ مع بعضه فى نهاية الاسبوع....
يارب تكون المفاجأة على حجم التعب اللى تعبته معانا طول الاسبوع وتكون النتيجة هية تجميع الاعضاء فى موضوع واحد جذاب زى دة ومعرفتهم اكتر ببعض وحقيقى هيكون هوة دة ثمرة العمل الناضجة...


----------



## RBF (1 يونيو 2006)

hozza قال:


> الى المدعو Rfb
> انت كشيت لية من رسالة عدنان ؟ هوة بصراحة عنده حق فى رد فعله ليك لان فعلك كان عبارة عن تعبير عن الملل اللى انت عيشته مع الموضوع والتعليقات عن الموضوع الجميل دة ..... كشيت لما قولت ان الموضوع ظريف وخفيف وواخد حقه .. هنا انت غيرت احساسك عن الرد الاول اللى انت كنت معبر فيه عن صورة الملل ..... ولو انت ما كشيتش يبقى انت عايش ازدواجية فى وجهات نظرك .... مرة تقول يا ريت تنجز شوية ... وبعد كدة تقول الموضوع جميل وخفيف وواخد حقه ... ممكن اسالك سؤال ؟
> انت اية بالظبط؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!( معجب ولا مليت ) اختر الاجابة الصحيحة من بين الاقواس؟ وما تخافش هنحترم رأيك بس مع مبرر مقنع .....


 
ماشي، أنا ماكشيتش، هو فعلاً الموضوع خفيف عموماً ، بالنسبة لي ،أنا بحب الأشياء تكون في وقتها بس ده مايمنعش ان أنا متعجل و دي هي المتعة، انك تعيش اللحظه كاملة،بكل أحاسيسها، و أنا أساساً ماكنتش لسه حسيت بالملل لأن دي كانت أول مره أشوف الموضوع أساساً، و أظن أني قلت "يمكن عشان أنا مش صبور أو ماتابعتش الموضوع من الأول"

شفت يا أخ "هوزا" الموضوع موضوع أحاسيس أكبر منك بكتيييييير
و عموماً أنا حبيت أرد عشان ماحدش يفهمني غلط تاني

بالنسبة للصور أنا حاسس ان في مفاجأه كبيرة في الآخر بس ياترى حلوه و لا محبطة؟ معرفش بس هي كبيره


----------



## eng.fadia (1 يونيو 2006)

ها قربنا نوصل للمفاجاة يا تري هتكون ايه :81:


----------



## hozza (2 يونيو 2006)

ع العموم يا Rfb
معقول تكون اول مرة تشوف الموضوع وعلى طول كدة تعيش كل الاحاسيس مرة واحدة ؟ دة انت على كدة نابغة ....... عشان كان اول رد ليك( ماشى يا عم بس انجز شوية عشان باحب نظرة عين الطائر )....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
الرد دة هل هوة تعبير عن الاحاسيس اللى انت عيشتها من اول مرة ؟؟؟!!
يبقى انت عبارة عن مجموعة احاسيس سريعة الاشتعال.......

وعلى فكرة عمر النظرة السطحية ما كانت شمولية او معبرة عن اى شىء داخلى الا الشكل .....

ع العموم انا شايف ان الناس كلها ديما فاهمك غلط ...... امتى هنفهمك صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hozza (2 يونيو 2006)

*شكر خاص*

شكرا يا عدنان على الموضوع الجميل دة وعلى الصورة قبل الاخيرة .....ولعلمك انا :10: 

من الموضوع دة ويا ريت يكون فى موضوع بقوة موضوع كام يوم فى الاسبوع عشان الواحد ما يحسش بالملل.... وشكرا ليك يا عدنان على شدك للانتباه بالنسبة ليا ومش حاقدر اتكلم الا عن نفسى بس ...... والله يسامحك يا Rbf:68: 

وفى نهاية الاسبوع احب اقول الخلاف لا يفسد للرأى قضية ..........


----------



## عدنان المالح (2 يونيو 2006)

*اليوم الاخير*

الصورة الاخيرة
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عدنان المالح (2 يونيو 2006)

*المفاجأة ؟؟*

في البداية شكرا لكل من شاركني موضوعي .

***** شغل الصخور والنحت والساند بيتش اللي في الصور من تصميمي وتنفيذي .......

انا حاولت اعرف رايكم في الصور دي بدون تحديد مين اللي صممها علشان يكون الحكم عليها بدون تحيز .. ولكي اعرف مدي اندماج عناصر الصور مع بعضها ... لان الهدف من التصميم هو الاندماج بين الصخور والمياة والخضرة والتكوين العام للمكان ... وممكن يكون دة اللي خلي كل واحد عاش قصة من خياله مع كل صورة ...

--- وتفاصيل المفاجأة ........ جوة ***** كل واحد رد عليا .. او برسالة خاصة ..
شكرا للجميع ...


----------



## Mosaad (2 يونيو 2006)

سبحان الله...


----------



## hozza (2 يونيو 2006)

مش معقول ..بجد .... ع العموم كويس والله ان فى شاب مصرى ممكن يكون جواه التصميم دة ....... وانا فعلا بعيد اى عن اى تحيز انت بتتكلم عليه لو كنت انت فعلا اللى صممت الموضوع دة يبقى فعلا احب اشكر الشاب المصرى اللى ممكن يدينا امل فى اننا نتخلص من حاجة اسمها عقدة الخواجة .....
ومش كل موضوع جميل يبقى لازم يكون صاحبه امريكى او يابانى او اى جنسية عالمية ....اكيد المصرى دة انسان ليه فكره زيه زى الجنسيات التانية .... وانا والله فرحان بجد ان فيه مصريين ممكن ينجحوا فى مجالات كتير ... ويكونوا توب فى مجالاتهم ومش عايز اذكر امثلة كتيرة لانكم عارفين اكيد..... بس العيب اللى عندنا للاسف ما فيش حد ممكن يشجعه انه يتقدم فى مجاله.... بس بالعكس يعمله احباط ما اعرفش ليه ان معظمنا ما بيحبوش يقولوا كلمة حق فى ابن بلدهم وديما بنفضل الفكر الغربى عنا فى كل حاجة وعندنا حاجة جوانا ديما انهم افضل مننا فى كل حاجة ... هوة فى حاجات هما افضل منا وفى ناس كويسيين اوى فى مصر انا عارف انه للاسف قليليين.... بس لو شجعنا بعض على ان كل واحد ممكن يوصل لهدفه هيوصل والله... بس يجتهد... عشان كدة هما افضل مننا فى حاجات كتيرة ... المهم انهم ليهم هدف بيحاولوا يحققوه .. واحنا هنحاول نكون ولازم نكون................ معلش انا طولت عليك جدا يا عدنان بس حبيت بجد اقول رأيى .... be or not to be وبجد لو فى اى مشروع مطلوب فيه شغل من النوع دة انا هاتصل بيك على طول لان انا فعلا فى المجال دة .....بس اية تخصصى هاقولك بعدين ................وشكرا على الاسبوع الجميل دة يا عدنان .................. وربنا يوافقك وتوصل اكتر من كدة فى مجالك ...... انا كنت عايز اطلب منك طلب بردو ... لو ينفع تعملى cvوتبعته ليا بكل اعمالك ممكن وربنا يكرم ..............


----------



## RBF (2 يونيو 2006)

ميرسي ليك يا هوزا ، أنا فعلاً نابغة ، و النظرة السطحية من هي النظرة الشمولية طبعاً، "هو ده الفرق بين النابغة و الناس التانيين" 
و هتفهمني صح، أما تحاول تطور من نفسك و أحاسيسك، و لو إني أشك برضه في ده، بس ممكن تحاول
يكفيك شرف المحاوله
على فكره ، واضخ ان أنت لوحدك اللي عندك مشكلة الفهم دي

ســلام


----------



## RBF (2 يونيو 2006)

الصراحة، فعلاً مفاجأة ، و مفاجأه مش متوقه نهائياً، مش ممكن كنت أتصور ان الشغل ده لواحد مصري ، أنت فعلاً بتدي أمل للشباب المصري أن ممكن يعمل حاجة، و فعلاً أما بناخد الفرصه - في أي مجال - بنقدر نثبت نفسنا، و الكلام ده عالمياً، بس المشكلة إن لا يوجد أحد يعلن عن ده، و عشان كده مابنعرفش كم المبدعين " النوابغ " اللي عندنا ، أنا فعلاً أحييك من قلبي، و الموضوع كا فعلاً يستحق طريقة العرض اللي عرضته بيها ، لشد الإنتباه ،

و هارد لاك ، للصديقة Soso ، الصور كان ملهاش دعوه خالص بأي ترتيب، بس مايمنعش أن Soso إحساسها عالي.........

شكراً ليك مرة تانيه ،
و أهلاً بهوزا المشاكس كمشارك ليا بالتوازي بعد كده " الملح و الفلفل مهمين لأي أكله"


----------



## soso2006 (3 يونيو 2006)

عدنان بجد ربنا يوفقك ويديلك ديما اللى بتحلم فيه فى مستقبلك المهنى ، دى حاجة بجد فخر للبلد كلها ، وبالنسبة لاحساسى بالصور انا لسة عند رأيي بغض النظر عن ان الموضوع مرتبط بالعمارة فدة مش معناه اننا نبعد عن ربط الصور بالزمن ، وشكرا بجد على انك جمعت اعضاء المنتدى كلهم حول متابعة هذا الموضوع .... والمفاجأة كانت اجمل من اى شئ ...


----------



## sara zorzor (3 يونيو 2006)

انا زيكم بالظبط مكنتش متوقعه المفجأه لكن بجد انا فخوره انه عدنان كان في يوم زميلي في الكليه. ربنا يوفقه


----------



## eng.fadia (3 يونيو 2006)

مش معقول بجد انت رائع انت اكثر من رائع الله عليك بجد 
التصميم جميل جدا ومتناغم مع الطبيعة وبرافو عدنان ويارب يكون ليك مستقبل مشرق وربنا يوفقك ويوفقنا جميعا 
شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل ده وننتظر اكثر


----------



## hozza (4 يونيو 2006)

*انا راضى ذمتك..................*



RBF قال:


> ميرسي ليك يا هوزا ، أنا فعلاً نابغة ، و النظرة السطحية من هي النظرة الشمولية طبعاً، "هو ده الفرق بين النابغة و الناس التانيين"
> و هتفهمني صح، أما تحاول تطور من نفسك و أحاسيسك، و لو إني أشك برضه في ده، بس ممكن تحاول
> يكفيك شرف المحاوله
> على فكره ، واضخ ان أنت لوحدك اللي عندك مشكلة الفهم دي
> ...


 
.....................................................................................................
انا راضى ذمتك .... تخيل كدة انت قاعد مع انت تخيل ؟؟؟ دة فى حد ذاته مشكلة.... ربنا يكون فى عون انت ....
المهم انت فهمت حاجة من اللى انت قولته دة ؟؟؟؟!!!!!
غير كدة وكدة ارجع لكل لموضوع كتبته وركز فيه هتلاقى مقولة ليك مشهورة اوى تعرف اية ؟؟؟؟
(ما تفهمونيش غلط )..... ارجع ص 2 و3 من صفحة عدنان موضوع كام يوم فى الاسبوع ......
ومش انا ولا انت هنحكم.... نجيب حكم اجنبى من الملتقى اية رايك ؟؟؟؟
انت تعرف مشكلتك اية .....؟؟؟المشكلة انك مش فاهم نفسك صح ديما قلقان ان حد يفهمك وانك عايز ترد وخلاص .... وكفاية لغاية كدة ......
ع العموم لو عايز احللك اكتر اتصل بيا على رقمى الخاصxxxxxxxxxxxx

هاقولك على العيوب اللى لازم شاب زيك يتجنبها ويبقى ناضج عن كدة ............. طبعا مش هاقولك عليها هنا عشان الفضايح بس .... وشكرا على ترحيبك بيا كمشاكس وانا سعد جدا انى لاقيت واحد اطلعله فى كل تعليق زى العفريت وبردو مش هاحرمك من طلبات العفاريت ...وتطلب اية يا مصطفى....


----------



## المهندسة مي (4 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. أخ عدنان .. 
ان اكنت متابعة الموضوع .. بس مكنتش بشارك بالرد .. .. عشان كنت عاوزة اعرف ايه النهاية .. 
وفعلا تصمامتك جميلة جدا .. وجذابة جدا .. وبجد تقدر تقول على شغلك انه فن راقي وراااااائع .. 
أشكرك على طريقة عرضك للصور .. وعلى فكرة انك تشوف رأي الأعضاء في التصميمات بتاعتك .. وبجد تستاهل .. 
ربنا يوفقك في شغل أحسن من كدة ألف مرة .. 
شكرا ليك مرة تانية ..


----------



## عدنان المالح (4 يونيو 2006)

انا هرد علي كل الكلام الجميل اللي كل الناس كاتباة دة لاحقاً .. انا مشغووووووول اليومين دول جدا ..
وهحاول اقوم بدور شيخ العرب واقعد هوززا وrbf قاعدة عرب ..


----------



## لولو المعمارية (4 يونيو 2006)

انت شوقتنى اعرف المفاجأة 
موضوع ممتاز والصور رائعه


----------



## RBF (4 يونيو 2006)

:68: :68: 
يا حاج هوزا ، إيه الكلام الجامد ده ،:5: 
ده انت طلعت معماري و طبيب و مهندس و محلل نفسي و حكم دولي و عندك رقم خاص و مش بعيد كمان محل كبده و كشري في وسط البلد و عربيه 128 :68: 
سبع صنايع و البخت ضايع ..... ماشي يا حبيبي 
بس لو أنا عايز أرد و خلاص ، كان زمانك شايف اسم 
rbf
ملعلع كل يوم في أول عشر صفحات ، 
و بعدبن ايه إللي حارقك قوي كده :67: ، و مخليك مش عارف تنام بالليل ،
و بعدين "برضه" يابا حلل عالمكشوف ، خللي الناس تهيص و تعرفني أكتر  ، .... بس على جنب عشان احنا كده أكلنا الجو:2: من شيخ العرب عدنان المالح.... و لا إيه يا عم الشيخ ؟؟؟


----------



## hozza (4 يونيو 2006)

*ركز اسمع بص وشوف*



RBF قال:


> :68: :68:
> يا حاج هوزا ، إيه الكلام الجامد ده ،:5:
> ده انت طلعت معماري و طبيب و مهندس و محلل نفسي و حكم دولي و عندك رقم خاص و مش بعيد كمان محل كبده و كشري في وسط البلد و عربيه 128 :68:
> سبع صنايع و البخت ضايع ..... ماشي يا حبيبي
> ...


...........................................................................................................

ركز اسمع بص وشوف حاجة تانية غير المألوف ودانى مش شامعه وعينى مش شايفة الا كلام فاضى ومواضيع هايفة .....حاول تقول رد مقنع مرة على كلامى انا هاكلمك على كذا نقطة ......
اولا:-
انا قصدى انك لما بترد ..بترد على اللى بعتلك فانت بتبقى عايز ترد من غير اى حجة بكلام مقنع بيبقى عبارة عن رد وخلاص اهو زى ما بيقولوا تنفيس .....
ثانيا:-
انا مش زعلان انك بترد عليا بس عايز جملة مفيدة 
ثالثا :-
انا دايما باسهر بالليل لان معظم شغلى ع النت بيكون بالليل .. وبيتهىء لى ان معظم ردودى فى المنتديات بتبقى بعد 12 يعنى دى مش اول مرة ارد عليك فى الوقت دة او ارد على غيرك تمام لغاية هنا ؟؟...
رابعا:-
انت بتقول حاجة غريبة اوى مش مفهومة ....

( يابا حلل عالمكشوف ، خللي الناس تهيص و تعرفني أكتر ) ومرة تقول (بس على جنب عشان احنا كده أكلنا الجو) انا عندى سؤال هل انا عند رأيى لما قولت عليك فى اول رد انك عايش فى ازدواجية فى كلامك ؟؟؟؟ انت تعرف يعنى اية ازدواجية الاول؟؟!...
ازاى ع المكشوف وبعد كدة على جنب ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:68: 
خامسا :-
انت بتقول ان احنا كلنا الجو من عدنان هارد عليك وهاقولك لأ....
لان موضوع عدنان كان جميل ومفيد جدا واهم حاجة انه مفيييييييييييييييييييييييييد
لكن كلامنا مع بعض مش مفيد خالص ع الاقل بالنسبة ليا ومش عارف بالنسبة ليك اية ...انت فاهم قصدى من النقطة دى يا ريت اشوف رد ع النقطة ..... ومش عايز اقول اشك فى دة هاعرف ان كنت فهمت قصدى ولا لأ من ردك .....
سادسا :- انا مش عم الشيخ ...انا اخو الشيخ وطبعا ما تستغربش من الرد الاخير دةما تاخدش فى بالك 

سلام و الى اللقاء فى رد اخر


----------



## iyadcoo (24 أكتوبر 2007)

ستيل جديد مش متعودين عليه


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (24 أكتوبر 2007)

والله شئ رااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## م شوشا (3 فبراير 2008)

الف تحية لعدنان على التصميم الرائع 

انا شفتهم كلهم مع بعض بس كنت بمش صفحة صفحة وكنت متشوقة اني اعرف المفاجاة بس طلعت ولا اروع من هيك مفاجاة 

تسلم الايادي اللي صممتها 

تحيتي شوشا


----------



## أحمد درنه (9 فبراير 2008)

هذا الموضوع منذ عام 2006 ,أين بقية الصور؟


----------



## hermione (14 يناير 2010)

فين باقى الايام


----------



## fathiakhadraoui (14 أغسطس 2011)

الصورة جميلة و لكن هناك شيء ينقصها...لا اشعر بالمتعة حين انظر اليها كانه يقصها المزيد من العمل


----------

